# Silent spinner spare parts?



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Anyone know if you can get Silent Spinner spare parts? I have been looking everywhere but I've not come across what I'm looking for 

Ok my rats LOVE their wheels, so much so that they have worn the runner wheels to the point that they are disintegrating. I love the wheels so I will buy a new one if I need too but it seems silly when all I need is some runner wheels..

So here are some pics so you can see what I'm talking about 

One on the left is the worn wheel, the one on the right is better but it is starting to wear (from two different wheels)


















Soooo, anyone know were I can get some from?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No idea where to buy them but could you get one of the small (hamster) ones to steal the parts from if they are the same size part. It would be cheaper than getting a rat sized wheel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

thedogsmother said:


> No idea where to buy them but could you get one of the small (hamster) ones to steal the parts from if they are the same size part. It would be cheaper than getting a rat sized wheel.


The smaller wheels don't use the same runners


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

They're supplied to wholesalers through Interpet. You could try contacting them to see if they've had any damaged ones to pinch them off


----------

